
Atmospheric CO2 levels for the last 500M years - mkempe
https://doi.org/10.1073/pnas.022055499
======
basicplus2
What is needed is a graph showing global temperatures and CO2 for the last 4
billion years

~~~
IntronExon
Um... did you say _billion_? You want to go back to the interface between the
Hadean and Eoarchean periods?

At least you waited until the Earth started to have a solid, rather than
molten crust. Maybe you’d like to set a date _after_ the emergence of
atmospheric O2?

